
Show HN: Nodify, build tool system for node - madmantalking
https://github.com/shrynx/nodify
======
madmantalking
Nodify is a build tool system for Node.js, allowing you to write next-
generation Node.js applications with zero configuration. Built with rollup,
babel and nodemon.

